# Frog Legs



## JimDraper (Jun 16, 2011)

I have never been after frogs but I do love frog legs, so my questions where would be a good place to go to take some for a meal with a bow. Thanks


----------



## Michael (Jun 17, 2011)

The best frog holes are those little ponds that don't have fish to eat them. But be careful, snakes like to eat frogs too.


----------



## bnew17 (Jun 17, 2011)

Find a pond with cover along the banks. Ive found bull's dont like to be in "neat" ponds. Ive tried using my bow for them. Its challenging but i found i ended up ruining too many arrows because they get stuck in tree roots, etc...so i use a 4 prong gig now. Like Michael said...watch out for moccasins....3 years ago i was wading a pond and saw a monster on the bank. So i eased over there to him never taking my eye off of him. Just as i was about to gig him i looked to his left and there was a moccasin as big around as your fore arm probably 3 feet from him about to beat me to the punch.


----------

